# Courts over turn kids punishment...



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow!

A Quebec court ruled that a parents grounding of a 12 year old was too harsh & ordered it lifted!

AFP: Court overturns father's grounding of 12-year-old


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 19, 2008)

yes i know. I'm watching the case now in french here in Québec City (the capital). The funny thing is that since I have been here about a year I have interacted with the culture to know a couple of things and this doesn't suprise me. For the average le Québécois a parent is merely a vessel entrusted by the state to raise up autonomous future tax payers to either be contributers or receivers from the state. But given Quebec has a age of consent of 14, this should not suprise anyone.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 19, 2008)

I know someone whose daughter called Social Services claiming she had been abused (after her father disciplined her for disobedience). They came knocking at the door but when the girl realized that she would be taken away from her family she quickly changed her story. After conversing with the neighbours and other witnesses the lady from SS (!) said the girl could stay.

Now here is where it got interesting. The father said, no she won't be staying here tonight. If she wants to call SS then let her go with SS. Needless to say the social worker wasn't happy but took the girl overnight. As for the young lady? She never gave them any more problems after that (as far as I know). 

Extreme yes but with such rulings above what should a parent do?


----------



## BJClark (Jun 19, 2008)

So the parents are divorced, dad is trying to set boundaries and the girl is playing the courts against him..probably so she can live with mom in order to whatever she pleases.

May God work in her heart to realize how blessed she is to have a dad who loves her..


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't Americans see this and tremble? This is a huge wake-up call for those who are still napping. Parents as mere vessels to incubate future tax payers is not far off the mark.

Here's a scary thought that we've been struggling with as we prepare to move to Canada:

_Our parental rights are better protected in Communist China than they are in Canada._

I read it and weep, because it is the bitter truth.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 20, 2008)

It is a sad day, when a child feels she has the right to sue her own father, and the court feels they have a place in the debate. Next thing, it will be a child taking his or her parents to court for not giving them an adequate allowance?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 20, 2008)

There's a flip side to these kind of cases that makes things complicated. A few years ago a 16 year old girl sued her parents to prevent them from forcing her to have an abortion. I don't know how it turned out.

In The Courts | Mississippi 16-Year-Old Files Federal Lawsuit Against Parents Who Want Her To Have Abortion - Kaisernetwork.org


----------

